# Classical Guitar Strings To Try?



## BlackMetalSins (Feb 6, 2009)

My girlfriend just bought me my first Classical guitar, a Takamine G124. And I am lost when it comes to Classical strings. Any suggestions on a good set of strings for a classical? I'm not looking for a particular tone, just wanting to know some good brands for classical, and which type I should try out.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 6, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to try them out yet, but I've heard that Pro Arts are good classical strings


----------



## progmetaldan (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah D'Addario Pro Arte's do a great job for the price, probably go for the EJ45 'Normal Tension' set to start off with. I quite like the Savarez Red packet strings, and the Augustine Blue packet strings are pretty popular also...


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 9, 2009)

If you can find Medina Artigas strings, try the Cantata line. Fairly cheap but good.


----------



## BlackMetalSins (Feb 9, 2009)

D'Addario's are a brand I trust fairly well, just didn't know if they made good classical strings. By any chance are the Ernie Ball strings any good for classical?


----------



## progmetaldan (Feb 9, 2009)

Most of those 'major' string brands seem to do a Classical line, and they're usually ok, but nothing special. If you're cool with D'Addarios, I'd probably go with those, but definately go with the Pro Arte series, not the normal ones.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 10, 2009)

DR NSA or RNS







Ramirez






D'addario EXP






This is my favourite 

Congrats on Takamine


----------



## LI3G3KILL3R (Feb 11, 2009)

I usually play with Savarez. They have always treated me well! I always play with high tension. Though your not thinking about tone, High's will definitly help with projection especially on something like a takamine. Cheers, to the new axe!


----------



## progmetaldan (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah I quite like the Savarez.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Yamaha CG-110 in my lesson room and it's always had Augustines on it. I like the hard string set. Very bright.


----------



## GRmaryvale (Feb 22, 2009)

I used to use D'addario Pro Arte series, but if your willing to fork out a little more cash, try the Savarez Pro Elites. I strap on some Savarez Pro Elites and I get an astonishing amount of tone and volume. There are also your standard $10 savarez strings, but they tend to feel a little chalky and easily get deformities. Just think of it this way. Pro Arte; on a budget. Pro Elites; have a little extra cash.


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 22, 2009)

progmetaldan said:


> Yeah I quite like the Savarez.


 
Salvarez makes some great stuff. I like the the high tension ones. Though becareful not to get the pack marked P. It looks Identical to the normal ones except has a g and b string wrapped in plastic. It's really fucking wierd man. I accidentally bought 3 of those packs so I'm using them for the next few months. They actually sound good (though not better than the normal ones) but are wierd to get used to.

The alliance strings are my favorite by far though. Though the plastic wounds are amazing for jazz.


----------



## FanghornFlorist (Feb 22, 2009)

i can't remember what they're called...it's a blue package with a picture of andres segovia on the front, they're supposed to be pretty good, not to expensive either. i like the kind that d'addario (once again, not quite sure, think it's d'addario) makes that has the "rectified" treble strings. they come out much stronger then regular non-wound strings, though they somewhat of a "grit" feel to them, instead of a slick texture. definitely worth the small trade off though, especially for darker sounding guitars where the treble may not come out as well.


----------

